

Show HN: A smarter way to share links - kevt

http://readdis.com<p>Hey everyone,<p>Readdis is a project that I've been working on recently and I would love to get your feedback on it.  I originally wrote it for internal use to help my team and I better track
the links that we send to each other.  We found it quite useful so I decided to open it up and see if anyone else was interested.  It definitely is at the MVP stage right now
with lots of things left to be done.  I would greatly appreciate any feedback, ideas, and most importantly, comments on whether or not you find it useful.  Thanks!<p>Kevin
======
caswabi
Nice, but I could have sworn bit.ly and other link shorteners also do this.

For instance, it tells me how many times it's been opened / clicked.

But are you trying to tell me, THIS PERSON clicked it? Vs, how many clicks it
received.

Just curious on the difference?

~~~
kevt
Thanks for the comment. So with Readdis I can send a link out to my team in
preparation for a meeting, and before the meeting, I can check who (which
user) has read it, who hasn't, and take the appropriate action (ie. send a
reminder). I find bit.ly is made for mass sharing where you make a post and
there's very little feedback on the people consuming it. All you really know
is how many people click on it. What I am trying to do with Readdis is make it
more like real life sharing where you know who's consuming it, when, and take
action accordingly (which is what the instant notification and weekly updates
are trying to do).

------
iworkforthem
I think you should have a bookmarklet, that's how everyone bookmark/share
links nowadays. It really improves the usability of the app, not to mention
easier for new users to adopt the app.

~~~
kevt
Totally agree with you. Thanks for the feedback.

------
iworkforthem
clickable: <http://readdis.com>

